# Swap a subway 1 for a road bike



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2010)

I have a 2 year old subway 1 that i would like to swap for a road bike for use as a winter bike.

I would ideally be after 52-54 cm seat tube with STI if i can .

This is a piccie , obviously no lights/panniers or pedals included .I can through in the original pedals .Has a full clip on front mudguard.

It has 14 speed twist shift but will take an 8 speed cassette , i even have some thumb shifts for 8 speed + a rear mech if you wanted to change them.
the rear wheel is only a year old as i took it for a service at halfords and they lost a bit of it so i had a new wheel for free.


----------



## magnatom (3 Dec 2010)

Would you be willing to sell this, and if so, how much? Also would you be willing to ship it?

I'm not sure if I have the money, but I might be able to sell it to the wife....'but it will save money in the long run as my road bikes won't get ruined!'


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Dec 2010)

I might be interested too - I already have a Subway 1 but getting this for spares/repairs etc. would be useful (in actual fact I'd probably use yours rather than mine and keep mine for Winter until it dies). Are you willing to sell or only swap? I'm in Manc ut my folks live in Derby so could collect it if required.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2010)

Yes i would be willing to sell it and ship it (obviously shipping costs would be on top )

The front mudgaurd has been replaced with a new full mudgaurd ala lidl , Also a set of spare wheels with used knobblies.

First dibs would go to 

* 400bhp*
If he is interested ( had a pm)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Dec 2010)

Thought this was a new thread today... must have missed it originally. What sort of price are you looking at, btw?


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Thought this was a new thread today... must have missed it originally. What sort of price are you looking at, btw?



For the lot mm including the spare wheels + spare tyres+ shifters+ rack ?.I would be after enough to get a second hand bike off ebay/ or another forum member so would be around £90 i guess?

Just a note !!
To sum up got the original wheel still with a new free hub on it but missing a bearing dust cover,that's why i got a new free wheel, a spare set of wheels, the replacement shifts(2nd hand). New seat post (non suss) .Stuck a new brake cable on it last week but i managed to fray the end (doh) works fine and if its a problem they are what £2 for a new one 

Also have some spare mtb style brake levers.
Original tyres
spare wheels are silver with an 8 speed cassette one it with used knobblies .

If you wanted the rack im sure i can let you have it ( i have a spare seat post rack)

Can of used very close car paint for touch up.

Obviously if i am getting another raod bike (even flat barred) i wont need 26" stuff


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2010)

Bike gone but spare wheels + shifters still for sale..







1 set 26 " wheels with used knobblies ,QR and 8 speed cassette. 
1 rear wheel from original subway 1 with a new bit that the cassette goes on ( freehub? ) but missing 1 dust cover

£20 the lot?+ p&p or collect





8 speed shifter+ rear mech ,3 speed front shifter
£10 +pand p? or collect


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Thought this was a new thread today... must have missed it originally. What sort of price are you looking at, btw?



Just a bump in case you did not get my PM?


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2011)

Wheels gone , shifters still up for grabs will send for the cost of the post if i havent heard from interested parties by end of next week.


----------

